

Skype on Nokia Lumia 900 no longer available - usaphp
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA34489/is-skype-for-windows-phone-7-being-discontinued

======
pedalpete
I don't think this is really that surprising, WP7 is now just past 4 years
old, and WP8 has been out for two years. The average life of a mobile device
is 18 months, my first windows phone (7) device died about 8 months ago, and
that (I felt) was an exceptional life for a mobile device.

How many WP7 devices are still signing into skype on a regular basis? Seeing
as not that many WP7 devices were sold in the first place, I doubt it's many.

